# Spicy Kingfish with caramelised onion couscous



## Guest (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks for posting. I have the Harissa. The hard part is finding the Kingfish. Especially in 37 knot gusts swinging around all points of the compass like we have today!


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

SteveR said:


> Thanks for posting. I have the Harissa. The hard part is finding the Kingfish.


+1 on this

Is Israeli couscous the same as giant couscous?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice

Over here the giant couscous is the same as the Isreali couscous in your pic

Can see this being made this weekend 

Thanks


----------

